# Can I remove wire arm from icemaker



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no, why didn't you just install the correct icemaker?


----------



## boandbob (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought the one that Sears said was the Whirlpool replacement ice maker. Thats why I am hoping that there is some adjustment etc that can turn off the wire arm and allow just the optic part to work.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

You got the wrong i/m-as Hw/man pointed out. if you have to keep that i/m you'll have to take off that arm and swap the stripper board..or just swap the new module onto the old i/m [unless the mold is flaking]. correct # for optic model [8 cube] is-W10122502


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

P/S-if you take the arm off-remove it while it's in the down position [on].


----------

